# comment agencer les icônes différamment (iPod touch)



## greensource (20 Septembre 2008)

j'ai un peu fouiné mais rien trouver de bien convaincant. Je dois pas bien poser la question  Donc je cherche à changer la disposition des apps ajouté sûr l'ipod touch. Par ce que je viens d'en enlever et ça fait des trous au lieu de les rassemblées dans la première page. 
Voilà merci beaucoup.


----------



## kisco (20 Septembre 2008)

salut,

j'ai trouvé ceci grâce à google en 10 secondes :


> en fait pour activer le mode de personnalisation de l'écran d'accueil, il faut laisser appuyer plusieurs secondes sur une icône et après, chaque icône va se mettre à "trembler" et on peut les déplacer comme on le souhaite.



ça fonctionne ?


----------



## fandipod (20 Septembre 2008)

Oui je peux te confirmer que ça fonctionne en tous les cas ça marche avec mon itouch1g


----------



## greensource (20 Septembre 2008)

Ah cool merci! Ça marche nickel.


----------

